# Taipei 101



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

well i dnt personly like the taipei 101 as i think that it dosn't look every good (its to narrow and wird looking)! but thats my personal opion. wots urs????? like it or lump it???


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

4 sum reason i think it looks shorter then its actual height:S i dunno y but its a nice tower


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

differnt design....nice color...and the tallest for now...so its a good choice


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

love it, and it's definitely not to narrow


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

I like it... and I hope I can go there the next year


----------



## harvesterofsorrows (Nov 5, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

ZZ-II said:


> love it, and it's definitely not to narrow


Agree, it's great IMO.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's great.
Better than the financial center in Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

PresidentBjork said:


> I think it's great.
> Better than the financial center in Hong Kong.


I still prefer the 2-IFC over Taipei 101. But Taipei 101 is a pretty nice skyscraper.


----------



## patextreme (Apr 30, 2007)

Doesn't look like a building, nice design


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

PresidentBjork said:


> I think it's great.
> Better than the financial center in Hong Kong.


hm...hard to tell!  maybe equal this time? :dunno:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Very silly looking building. Too bad it is so tall. It sticks out like a sore thumb. Taipei will have to live with it. Don't see that one coming down any time soon.


----------



## London | Reece (May 3, 2007)

Agree 100% with 'isaidso', ugly in my opinion. Thank god it won't be the world's tallest for much longer.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

I know it's a great building but I can't persuade myself to like it. Something wrong with the design I feel.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

I think it is kind of cool. Not beautiful but cool indeed.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

You guys may not like Taipei 101 but the scraper fits Taiwan pretty well since it's a Chinese city and the design has alot of Chinese elements to it.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

WANCH said:


> but the scraper fits Taiwan pretty well since it's a Chinese city and the design has alot of Chinese elements to it.


Shhhhhhhh! Don't say that loud. 阿扁會說你矮化他。:bash: :bash: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

There are many better designs but this one is amazing, too. The fact that it is inspired on bamboo plant or something else that means tradition in Taiwan gives the building a great plus and identity in my opinion.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

It's been said before but...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

duskdawn said:


> Shhhhhhhh! Don't say that loud. ?????????:bash: :bash: :lol: :lol:


BTW, I'm not Chinese but that's how I look at the skyscraper.


----------



## Icanseeformiles (Jun 22, 2004)

well ... it gets people talking.


----------



## Lito (May 3, 2007)

Maybe some of us doesn't like the design of this tall building.. but the fact that it is existing now... we can not do anything but at least give credit to the architect and contractor of this building.:bash:


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI (Dec 19, 2005)

Taipei 101 ?

Ok, that is tall, but horrible design ! Bleeee.... ;//


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI (Dec 19, 2005)

But... actually my opinion is, that maybe in Asia this is good arch. style, because oryginal.


----------

